# Best orchestral music in the baroque?



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

I always listen to Classic and Romantic operas, orchestral and chamber music..and I would like to try to listen to some Baroque music (I only listened just a little to Vivaldi and Haendel).Is there any worth music older than Baroque music?

Can you recommend some of the best orchestral (or chamber) music from the Baroque?

Thank you!


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Bach's Orchestral Suites, Brandenburg Concertos, and also his masses are very lovely with sweet harmonies, but not purely orchestral music...


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Everyone is Bach expert here so I leave him to the others.

Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 oboesin D minor
Basson Concerto in A minor
Concerto for 2 oboes, bassoon, 2 horns & violin in F major
So many violin concertos...

Handel: 
Concerto Grosso Op.6
Oboe Concertos No.1,2 & 3

Telemann:
Viola Concerto
Concerto for two horns in Eb

Zelenka should have some good orchestral works too.


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Conce...qid=1356889316&sr=8-29&keywords=camerata+köln


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

I'd highly recommend Bach's violin concerti.

Concerto for Two Violins





Violin Concerto in A minor





Violin Concerto in E major


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Corelli - Concerti Grossi Op. 6. Awesome Baroque music here. This cd is amazing if you are in the Baroque mood. 








Also Albinoni's Op. 9 is quite good.








Telemann's Tafelmusik.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Corelli: Concerti Grossi, Op. 6, with Goodman (Hyperion)
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a cinque, Op. 5, with I Musici (Philips)
Vivaldi: Concert for Prince of Poland, with Manze (harmonia mundi)
JS Bach: Keyboard Concerti for 2 & 3 Pianos, with Casadesus (Sony)
Handel: Concerti Grossi, Op. 3, with Gardiner (Apex)

:tiphat:


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Vivaldi - Concertos








Handel - Water Music








And Vivaldi's famous Four Seasons With Biondi


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you all of you!!!
So... Bach, Vivaldi, Handel, Corelli, Albinoni, Telemann are the best? Before the Baroque era, is there anything worth it?

By the way, these Bach concertos are very nice!!



pjang23 said:


> I'd highly recommend Bach's violin concerti.
> 
> Concerto for Two Violins
> 
> ...


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bach - Handel - Telemann - Vivaldi - Corelli.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Already a bunch of good recommendations on here. Concertos are pretty much the closest you are going to get in the baroque era as far as orchestral works go. The symphony was more of a classical era invention. Prior to the baroque, you have the renaissance era. That involved a lot of vocal and choral works, although there were some other things - there are the works for keyboard of William Byrd, for example. IMHO, the wealth of the renaissance era is in the religious choral music, but the Italian madrigals are also very nice.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Biber - just about anything orchestrated - and just about everything not.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Tis is very good and vibrant...


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Vivaldi's Mandolin & Lute Concertos deserve a listening.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Arsakes said:


> Zelenka should have some good orchestral works too.


Not so much into the orchestral works yet, but EVERYBODY should have his set of Trio Sonatas!


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Not so much into the orchestral works yet, but EVERYBODY should have his set of Trio Sonatas!


Agree ! Also Buxtehude's are also pure gold.


----------



## msvadi (Apr 14, 2012)

Bach, Keyboard Concertos, especially BWV 1052 http://goo.gl/545np


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Prelude here...


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd suggest you go for Marais, Forqueray, Rameau, Couperin and Sainte-Colombe... French Baroque all the way!


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Johann Helmich Roman: Music for a Royal Wedding (Drottningholm Music)


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Absolutely sublime...


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

I realize that this is a stretch to include this in that category, but the instrumental movements of Rameau's operas are incredible!


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

If you can handle some dissonance, I would definitely recommend Jean-Féry Rebel's ballet _Les élémens_. This is the first part:






As many others mentioned, Bach's concertos are great works. Specifically, I would suggest the beautiful oboe arrangement of his _Harpsichord Concerto in E major, BWV 1053_. Again, here is the first part:


----------

